# MSNBC's Ed Shultz: On Air Calls Radio Host Laura Ingraham A 'Right-Wing Slut'



## USArmyRetired

This has gone to far. What a horrible thing to say to a woman who has suffered from breast cancer. From Bill Mayer calling Sarah Palin a 'C*nt' to now this. MSNBC's Ed Shultz was way out of line for calling Ingraham a 'Right-Wing Slut' and he should be fired for doing it. It is unprofessional and is a disgrace to journalism. It is unethical to call a woman who is a professional at her job such a thing. Ingraham is a working mother who has moral values and is a inspiration to women who want to aspire to be in journalism and law since she is a lawyer and a former Supreme Court Law Clerk. Ed Shultz has overstepped his boundries and his show should be boycotted. This is what he said yesterday:


From yesterday's syndicated radio program: 

ED SCHULTZ (02:52): And what do the Republicans thinking about? They're not thinking about their next-door neighbor. They're just thinking about how much this is going to cost. President Obama is going to be visiting Joplin, Mo., on Sunday but you know what they're talking about, like this right-wing slut, what's her name?, Laura Ingraham? Yeah, she's a talk slut. You see, she was, back in the day, praising President Reagan when he was drinking a beer overseas. But now that Obama's doing it, they're working him over. (end) 


Or Listen to his hatred when he says it.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLeGQr9TK6g&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - &#x202a;Libtalker Ed Schultz: Laura Ingraham&#39;s &#39;A Slut&#39;&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Publius1787

By far the most political extream network on television. Left or right.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6K7PfNJUEI]YouTube - &#x202a;Ed Schultz -Republicans want you dead!&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

USArmyRetired said:


> This has gone to far. What a horrible thing to say to a woman who has suffered from breast cancer. From Bill Mayer calling Sarah Palin a 'C*nt' to now this. MSNBC's Ed Shultz was way out of line for calling Ingraham a 'Right-Wing Slut' and he should be fired for doing it. It is unprofessional and is a disgrace to journalism. It is unethical to call a woman who is a professional at her job such a thing. Ingraham is a working mother who has moral values and is a inspiration to women who want to aspire to be in journalism and law since she is a lawyer and a former Supreme Court Law Clerk. Ed Shultz has overstepped his boundries and his show should be boycotted. This is what he said yesterday:
> 
> 
> From yesterday's syndicated radio program:
> 
> ED SCHULTZ (02:52): And what do the Republicans thinking about? They're not thinking about their next-door neighbor. They're just thinking about how much this is going to cost. President Obama is going to be visiting Joplin, Mo., on Sunday but you know what they're talking about, like this right-wing slut, what's her name?, Laura Ingraham? Yeah, she's a talk slut. You see, she was, back in the day, praising President Reagan when he was drinking a beer overseas. But now that Obama's doing it, they're working him over. (end)
> 
> 
> Or Listen to his hatred when he says it.
> 
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Libtalker Ed Schultz: Laura Ingraham's 'A Slut'&#x202c;&rlm;



You certainly don't expect decorum or civility from the left do you?


----------



## California Girl

It's a man thing. Y'all show very little respect to women generally. Left or right... you're all the same.


----------



## Mustang

USArmyRetired said:


> This has gone to far. What a horrible thing to say to a woman who has suffered from breast cancer. From Bill Mayer calling Sarah Palin a 'C*nt' to now this. MSNBC's Ed Shultz was way out of line for calling Ingraham a 'Right-Wing Slut' and he should be fired for doing it. It is unprofessional and is a disgrace to journalism. It is unethical to call a woman who is a professional at her job such a thing. Ingraham is a working mother who has moral values and is a inspiration to women who want to aspire to be in journalism and law since she is a lawyer and a former Supreme Court Law Clerk. Ed Shultz has overstepped his boundries and his show should be boycotted. This is what he said yesterday:
> 
> 
> From yesterday's syndicated radio program:
> 
> ED SCHULTZ (02:52): And what do the Republicans thinking about? They're not thinking about their next-door neighbor. They're just thinking about how much this is going to cost. President Obama is going to be visiting Joplin, Mo., on Sunday but you know what they're talking about, like this right-wing slut, what's her name?, Laura Ingraham? Yeah, she's a talk slut. You see, she was, back in the day, praising President Reagan when he was drinking a beer overseas. But now that Obama's doing it, they're working him over. (end)
> 
> 
> Or Listen to his hatred when he says it.
> 
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Libtalker Ed Schultz: Laura Ingraham's 'A Slut'&#x202c;&rlm;


 
Who the hell is Bill Mayer?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

I've never heard of him; but he seems like a lovely human being.  What's MSNBC up to now, 300 viewers?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

California Girl said:


> It's a man thing. Y'all show very little respect to women generally. Left or right... you're all the same.



Hey now!!!!!!!


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Mustang said:


> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has gone to far. What a horrible thing to say to a woman who has suffered from breast cancer. From Bill Mayer calling Sarah Palin a 'C*nt' to now this. MSNBC's Ed Shultz was way out of line for calling Ingraham a 'Right-Wing Slut' and he should be fired for doing it. It is unprofessional and is a disgrace to journalism. It is unethical to call a woman who is a professional at her job such a thing. Ingraham is a working mother who has moral values and is a inspiration to women who want to aspire to be in journalism and law since she is a lawyer and a former Supreme Court Law Clerk. Ed Shultz has overstepped his boundries and his show should be boycotted. This is what he said yesterday:
> 
> 
> From yesterday's syndicated radio program:
> 
> ED SCHULTZ (02:52): And what do the Republicans thinking about? They're not thinking about their next-door neighbor. They're just thinking about how much this is going to cost. President Obama is going to be visiting Joplin, Mo., on Sunday but you know what they're talking about, like this right-wing slut, what's her name?, Laura Ingraham? Yeah, she's a talk slut. You see, she was, back in the day, praising President Reagan when he was drinking a beer overseas. But now that Obama's doing it, they're working him over. (end)
> 
> 
> Or Listen to his hatred when he says it.
> 
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Libtalker Ed Schultz: Laura Ingraham's 'A Slut'&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell is Bill Mayer?
Click to expand...


Most certainly he meant Bill _Maher_.


----------



## Nosmo King

Schultz should attend one of Rush Limbaugh's Sensitivity Training seminars.  I hear that Michael J. Fox is going to be a guest lecturer.  Rush couldn't get one of the info-babes or anchorettes due to previous engagements.

Yes, if Schultz could only be the gentleman Rush is, he could go far.


----------



## Publius1787

California Girl said:


> It's a man thing. Y'all show very little respect to women generally. Left or right... you're all the same.


----------



## Leweman

I've watched that guy before.  Very scary.  It's like he's living on a different planet or something.  He has no clue what reality is.  At least Rachel Maddow seems somewhat competent


----------



## WillowTree

He is a typical left wing PIG


----------



## Ernie S.

California Girl said:


> It's a man thing. Y'all show very little respect to women generally. Left or right... you're all the same.


I call bullshit there CG. It's not very newsworthy when men respect and admire women. When a nationally recognized news personality calls one a slut or the "C" word, it is.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Nosmo King said:


> Schultz should attend one of Rush Limbaugh's Sensitivity Training seminars.  I hear that Michael J. Fox is going to be a guest lecturer.  Rush couldn't get one of the info-babes or anchorettes due to previous engagements.
> 
> Yes, if Schultz could only be the gentleman Rush is, he could go far.



I know you blindly stumbled into this, but you are actually correct.


----------



## Cal

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schultz should attend one of Rush Limbaugh's Sensitivity Training seminars.  I hear that Michael J. Fox is going to be a guest lecturer.  Rush couldn't get one of the info-babes or anchorettes due to previous engagements.
> 
> Yes, if Schultz could only be the gentleman Rush is, he could go far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you blindly stumbled into this, but you are actually correct.
Click to expand...


Yeaaaah.. verrrrry correct:

[youtube]udA-j4J2vIo[/youtube]​
What a piece of shit.

BTW - The "slut" comment was wayyyy out of line. What he was saying was spot-on, but stooping to the level of Limbaugh, Beck, and the like.. was wrong.


----------



## 8537

Sluts everywhere should protest his show for such an offensive comparison.


----------



## USArmyRetired

Cal said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schultz should attend one of Rush Limbaugh's Sensitivity Training seminars.  I hear that Michael J. Fox is going to be a guest lecturer.  Rush couldn't get one of the info-babes or anchorettes due to previous engagements.
> 
> Yes, if Schultz could only be the gentleman Rush is, he could go far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you blindly stumbled into this, but you are actually correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeaaaah.. verrrrry correct:
> 
> [youtube]udA-j4J2vIo[/youtube]​
> What a piece of shit.
> 
> BTW - The "slut" comment was wayyyy out of line. What he was saying was spot-on, but stooping to the level of Limbaugh, Beck, and the like.. was wrong.
Click to expand...

When has Beck or Linbaugh called a woman personality a slut or c*nt on the air?


----------



## Dr.Drock

California Girl said:


> It's a man thing. Y'all show very little respect to women generally. Left or right... you're all the same.



Good point, for a woman.






Lol but to the OP this is absolutely disgusting, my guess is his show today was full of very "sincere" apologies.


----------



## Provocateur

It's like middle school for libs anymore.  What happened to civility that was demanded only a few months ago?


Btw, how would he know if she's a slut?  That usually entails an observation of a typical type of behavior.   I haven't seen mention anywhere that she sleeps around and is promiscuous.


----------



## Warrior102

I never thought much of Ed. He's not too bright. 

His comments towards Laura are totally inappropriate. 

She's brilliant, successful, a cancer survivor - and I have met her - a wonderful woman.


----------



## Mustang

Provocateur said:


> It's like middle school for libs anymore. What happened to civility that was demanded only a few months ago?
> 
> 
> Btw, how would he know if she's a slut? That usually entails an observation of a typical type of behavior. I haven't seen mention anywhere that she sleeps around and is promiscuous.


 
The talk radio world is a relatively small group.  Staffs talk to one another.


----------



## Cal

USArmyRetired said:


> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you blindly stumbled into this, but you are actually correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeaaaah.. verrrrry correct:
> 
> [youtube]udA-j4J2vIo[/youtube]​
> What a piece of shit.
> 
> BTW - The "slut" comment was wayyyy out of line. What he was saying was spot-on, but stooping to the level of Limbaugh, Beck, and the like.. was wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has Beck or Linbaugh called a woman personality a slut or c*nt on the air?
Click to expand...


[youtube]jPLeLubELXI[/youtube]​
Close enough.


----------



## Two Thumbs

His ratings are in the tank and he things being a bigger asshole will get him some ratings.

Laura is a big girl, I'm certain she could crush his manhood [if she could find it] with a hard glance his way.

Kinda funny how it didn't make any news for him.


----------



## Publius1787

Two Thumbs said:


> His ratings are in the tank and he things being a bigger asshole will get him some ratings.
> 
> Laura is a big girl, I'm certain she could crush his manhood [if she could find it] with a hard glance his way.
> 
> Kinda funny how it didn't make any news for him.



Yeah. Shultz is getting slaughtered in the ratings. But then again MSNBC always does. Ratings - TVNewser


----------



## Cal

Cal said:


> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeaaaah.. verrrrry correct:
> 
> [youtube]udA-j4J2vIo[/youtube]​
> What a piece of shit.
> 
> BTW - The "slut" comment was wayyyy out of line. What he was saying was spot-on, but stooping to the level of Limbaugh, Beck, and the like.. was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> When has Beck or Linbaugh called a woman personality a slut or c*nt on the air?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [youtube]jPLeLubELXI[/youtube]​
> Close enough.
Click to expand...


*Crickets*..

[youtube]Y5zllSx08Mc[/youtube]​
I condemned Ed for stooping so low.. Where's the condemnation of Beck almighty?


----------



## del




----------



## Provocateur

Mustang said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's like middle school for libs anymore. What happened to civility that was demanded only a few months ago?
> 
> 
> Btw, how would he know if she's a slut? That usually entails an observation of a typical type of behavior. I haven't seen mention anywhere that she sleeps around and is promiscuous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The talk radio world is a relatively small group.  Staffs talk to one another.
Click to expand...


Are you seriously saying that this is some sort of legitimate inside information?  


If that is what it takes to get you through the day...that Ed's comments are based on reality...


----------



## Claudette

Two Thumbs said:


> His ratings are in the tank and he things being a bigger asshole will get him some ratings.
> 
> Laura is a big girl, I'm certain she could crush his manhood [if she could find it] with a hard glance his way.
> 
> Kinda funny how it didn't make any news for him.




I agree. Laura is well able to take care of herself. 

Mayby Ol'Ed better take a VK for a while they do say payback is a stone cold bitch.


----------



## Avatar4321

He says this stuff to get attention. Why bother giving it to him?


----------



## kiwiman127

Ed Schultz isn't a partisan hack.  He's worse.
I put him in the same category has Olbermann, Hannity, Beck, Limbaugh and O'Donnell.  I'll grudgingly give breaks to Maddow and O'Reilly.
Why people listen to them what they have to say is beyond me.  If I'm channel surfing, I watch/listen to these clowns for about a minute and it's always the same old extreme partisan shit.


----------



## ogibillm

Ingraham is a catty bitch. I don't know if she sleeps around and frankly i don't care.

the woman is horrible.


----------



## Stephanie

Nosmo King said:


> Schultz should attend one of Rush Limbaugh's Sensitivity Training seminars.  I hear that Michael J. Fox is going to be a guest lecturer.  Rush couldn't get one of the info-babes or anchorettes due to previous engagements.
> 
> Yes, if Schultz could only be the gentleman Rush is, he could go far.



good gawd, SCHULTZ Called A WOMAN A SLUT AND all you can do is whine about Limbaugh.

figures some of you WOULD EXCUSE it. Laura Ingram has more class in her little finger than than that ugly foul mouthed fat assed loser, Schultz.


----------



## Cal

Stephanie said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schultz should attend one of Rush Limbaugh's Sensitivity Training seminars.  I hear that Michael J. Fox is going to be a guest lecturer.  Rush couldn't get one of the info-babes or anchorettes due to previous engagements.
> 
> Yes, if Schultz could only be the gentleman Rush is, he could go far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good gawd, SCHULTZ Called A WOMAN A SLUT AND all you can do is whine about Limbaugh.
> 
> figures some of you WOULD EXCUSE it. Laura Ingram has more class in her little finger than than that ugly foul mouthed fat assed loser, Schultz.
Click to expand...


No fucking excuse, pinhead. I condemned Ed Schultz - as I have many times for his short temper and often very poor choice of words.

Now let's see you condemn Beck and Limbaugh for calling a sitting *United States Senator* a "prostitute".

..


----------



## Intense

USArmyRetired said:


> This has gone to far. What a horrible thing to say to a woman who has suffered from breast cancer. From Bill Mayer calling Sarah Palin a 'C*nt' to now this. MSNBC's Ed Shultz was way out of line for calling Ingraham a 'Right-Wing Slut' and he should be fired for doing it. It is unprofessional and is a disgrace to journalism. It is unethical to call a woman who is a professional at her job such a thing. Ingraham is a working mother who has moral values and is a inspiration to women who want to aspire to be in journalism and law since she is a lawyer and a former Supreme Court Law Clerk. Ed Shultz has overstepped his boundries and his show should be boycotted. This is what he said yesterday:
> 
> 
> From yesterday's syndicated radio program:
> 
> ED SCHULTZ (02:52): And what do the Republicans thinking about? They're not thinking about their next-door neighbor. They're just thinking about how much this is going to cost. President Obama is going to be visiting Joplin, Mo., on Sunday but you know what they're talking about, like this right-wing slut, what's her name?, Laura Ingraham? Yeah, she's a talk slut. You see, she was, back in the day, praising President Reagan when he was drinking a beer overseas. But now that Obama's doing it, they're working him over. (end)
> 
> 
> Or Listen to his hatred when he says it.
> 
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Libtalker Ed Schultz: Laura Ingraham's 'A Slut'&#x202c;&rlm;



"Rebel without a Clue Syndrome". 50/50 chance that if his flight was leaving from JFK, he would show up at Newark or LGA. What a clown.


----------



## Intense

ogibillm said:


> Ingraham is a catty bitch. I don't know if she sleeps around and frankly i don't care.
> 
> the woman is horrible.



I think she is fun and attractive.


----------



## Cal

ThinkProgress » Ed Schultz Should Apologize For Sexist Insult Against Laura Ingraham



> Schultz can certainly disagree with Ingraham on policy, but her personal life has nothing to do with disaster relief in Missouri. Schultz&#8217;s crass remarks about Ingraham were an ineffective way to make an important point. For a leading progressive commentator, they&#8217;re unacceptable. Ed Schultz, who has criticized conservatives for their sexism, should apologize to Laura Ingraham during his show tonight. And he should remember that there&#8217;s more to building a progressive movement than attacking regressive conservative policies. Respect for women and women&#8217;s issues is a core fundamental value, and should never be compromised.



Even the Left-Wing blog y'all hate so much is calling out Schultz.. That's more than you can say for any Right-Wing blog when Beck or Limpballs said such things..


----------



## Intense

Cal said:


> ThinkProgress » Ed Schultz Should Apologize For Sexist Insult Against Laura Ingraham
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schultz can certainly disagree with Ingraham on policy, but her personal life has nothing to do with disaster relief in Missouri. Schultzs crass remarks about Ingraham were an ineffective way to make an important point. For a leading progressive commentator, theyre unacceptable. Ed Schultz, who has criticized conservatives for their sexism, should apologize to Laura Ingraham during his show tonight. And he should remember that theres more to building a progressive movement than attacking regressive conservative policies. Respect for women and womens issues is a core fundamental value, and should never be compromised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the Left-Wing blog y'all hate so much is calling out Schultz.. That's more than you can say for any Right-Wing blog when Beck or Limpballs said such things..
Click to expand...


Nobody is here to live up to other people's expectations. Though it is nice when that happens. I don't correlate that to Political persuasion.


----------



## signelect

MSNBC gets all their talking points from the DNC.  Shultz wouldn't do that to her face because he is a coward just like the talking heads on the right.  I am to the right of Attila the Hun but I am tired of the blame game.  Put some plans forward then lets talk.


----------



## EdSchultzIsFat

I always perceived Fat Ed Schultz as our modern day Archie Bunker,,,he has to pretend to admire blacks in order to be employed. He never would of succeeded as a Conservative commentator being he is so fat & unnatractive. He never wants to have a true conservative on his show to express their side of an issue,,,,when he does, its often a moderate republican who tends to side with Demorats. I didn't see this on his show,,,but will look for it tonight on Bill, Sean ans Greta.


----------



## Warrior102

ogibillm said:


> Ingraham is a catty bitch. I don't know if she sleeps around and frankly i don't care.
> 
> the woman is horrible.



Pretty low-class comment.
I have personally met Laura and she's incredible.
What she's been through personally and physically.

Why not grow up and show some respect for the woman, vs. some asshole named Schultz, who is seriously a dumb, unsuccessful POS?

Think about it.


----------



## Political Junky

David Brock, in his book, described Laura crawling around on the floor of a gay bar. I'll never get that image out of my mind.


----------



## Stephanie

Cal said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schultz should attend one of Rush Limbaugh's Sensitivity Training seminars.  I hear that Michael J. Fox is going to be a guest lecturer.  Rush couldn't get one of the info-babes or anchorettes due to previous engagements.
> 
> Yes, if Schultz could only be the gentleman Rush is, he could go far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good gawd, SCHULTZ Called A WOMAN A SLUT AND all you can do is whine about Limbaugh.
> 
> figures some of you WOULD EXCUSE it. Laura Ingram has more class in her little finger than than that ugly foul mouthed fat assed loser, Schultz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No fucking excuse, pinhead. I condemned Ed Schultz - as I have many times for his short temper and often very poor choice of words.
> 
> Now let's see you condemn Beck and Limbaugh for calling a sitting *United States Senator* a "prostitute".
> 
> ..
Click to expand...


You're going to whine about the word prostitute compared to* SLUT.*
Prostitute fits a lot of you cult members AND your congresscritters,(male or female) of the Democrat party. You sell there bullshit so willingly and FOR FREE..


----------



## Trajan

If I recall someone called michelle obama fat in another thread and took a ton of shit for it, hummmmm, the word of the day is; selectivity.


----------



## editec

If he did that, it was, _indeed_, over the top.


----------



## Stephanie

The leftwing talking heads today is nothing but a bunch of hateful classless people. Now you know why their RATINGS are always in the shitter.. it's stinks to listen to them..Shcultz just wishes he had the rating of Laura Ingram.


----------



## Sheldon

That guy is such an asswaffle.

He even LOOKS like a troll, sans the warty green skin.


----------



## Provocateur

Response to Ed Schultz
by Laura Ingraham on Wednesday, May 25, 2011 at 2:04pm



> Re. the crude comments made about me by Ed Schultz on his radio program: First, I was surprised to learn that Ed Schultz actually hosted a radio show.  Is it only available online?  Second, I have to get back to recording the audio edition of my new book "Of Thee I Zing." Now I'm tempted to insert one additional zing--about men who preach civility but practice misogyny.



Response to Ed Schultz | Facebook


----------



## Stephanie

Provocateur said:


> Response to Ed Schultz
> by Laura Ingraham on Wednesday, May 25, 2011 at 2:04pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re. the crude comments made about me by Ed Schultz on his radio program: First, I was surprised to learn that Ed Schultz actually hosted a radio show.  Is it only available online?  Second, I have to get back to recording the audio edition of my new book "Of Thee I Zing." Now I'm tempted to insert one additional zing--about men who preach civility but practice misogyny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Response to Ed Schultz | Facebook
Click to expand...


love it, now that is some class.^^^^^ 
in other words Eddie boy, go stick your head back up your ass your face is too damn ugly to look at...Ok, that was my own interpretation...


----------



## Ernie S.

Schultz has been suspended for a week.


----------



## Provocateur

Ernie S. said:


> Schultz has been suspended for a week.



There seems to be a lot of that at that station.


----------



## rightwinger

It's not nice to call people names

It hurts their feelings


----------



## Cal

Ed Schultz To Take Unpaid Leave From MSNBC Following Laura Ingraham 'Slut' Comment

Glad to see action taken. Something FOX _didn't_ do when Glenn Beck called a U.S. Senator a "high-class prostitute".

Shows the difference in the two networks.


----------



## Cal

Provocateur said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schultz has been suspended for a week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There seems to be a lot of that at that station.
Click to expand...


Yeaah.. unlike FOX - where you can get away with every innapropriate comment in the book about a Obama.

Good to see a network that has some discipline! .


----------



## Stephanie

Cal said:


> Ed Schultz To Take Unpaid Leave From MSNBC Following Laura Ingraham 'Slut' Comment
> 
> Glad to see action taken. Something FOX _didn't_ do when Glenn Beck called a U.S. Senator a "high-class prostitute".
> 
> Shows the difference in the two networks.




yeah, because SLUT is comparable to prostitute...good gawd, keep friggen digging.


----------



## Cal

Stephanie said:


> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ed Schultz To Take Unpaid Leave From MSNBC Following Laura Ingraham 'Slut' Comment
> 
> Glad to see action taken. Something FOX _didn't_ do when Glenn Beck called a U.S. Senator a "high-class prostitute".
> 
> Shows the difference in the two networks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, because SLUT is comparable to prostitute...good gawd, keep friggen digging.
Click to expand...


pros·ti·tute&#8194; &#8194;/&#712;pr&#594;st&#618;&#716;tut, -&#716;tyut/  Show Spelled 
[pros-ti-toot, -tyoot]  Show IPA 
noun, verb, -tut·ed, -tut·ing.  
noun 
1. a woman who engages in sexual intercourse for money; whore; harlot. 

slut&#8194; &#8194;/sl&#652;t/  Show Spelled
[sluht]  Show IPA

noun 
1. a dirty, slovenly woman. 
2. an immoral or dissolute woman; *prostitute. *

Slut | Define Slut at Dictionary.com

Jesuschrist, Stephanie..


----------



## Zander

Cal said:


> Ed Schultz To Take Unpaid Leave From MSNBC Following Laura Ingraham 'Slut' Comment
> 
> Glad to see action taken. Something FOX _didn't_ do when Glenn Beck called a U.S. Senator a "high-class prostitute".
> 
> Shows the difference in the two networks.



The moral equivalence argument is really weak. Go find another straw man or start a thread about Beck (there is plenty to complain about there!) 

I am not surprised that Schultz would say such disgusting things. Ed Schultz is an undisciplined slob. His radio show is a failure. His TV show is a failure. He is a failure.


----------



## geauxtohell

USArmyRetired said:


> This has gone to far. What a horrible thing to say to a woman who has suffered from breast cancer. From Bill Mayer calling Sarah Palin a 'C*nt' to now this. MSNBC's Ed Shultz was way out of line for calling Ingraham a 'Right-Wing Slut' and he should be fired for doing it. It is unprofessional and is a disgrace to journalism. It is unethical to call a woman who is a professional at her job such a thing. Ingraham is a working mother who has moral values and is a inspiration to women who want to aspire to be in journalism and law since she is a lawyer and a former Supreme Court Law Clerk. Ed Shultz has overstepped his boundries and his show should be boycotted. This is what he said yesterday:
> 
> 
> From yesterday's syndicated radio program:
> 
> ED SCHULTZ (02:52): And what do the Republicans thinking about? They're not thinking about their next-door neighbor. They're just thinking about how much this is going to cost. President Obama is going to be visiting Joplin, Mo., on Sunday but you know what they're talking about, like this right-wing slut, what's her name?, Laura Ingraham? Yeah, she's a talk slut. You see, she was, back in the day, praising President Reagan when he was drinking a beer overseas. But now that Obama's doing it, they're working him over. (end)
> 
> 
> Or Listen to his hatred when he says it.
> 
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Libtalker Ed Schultz: Laura Ingraham's 'A Slut'&#x202c;&rlm;



That was in poor taste.

Also in poor taste:  Ingraham's part in outing homosexual students when she was at Dartmouth.


----------



## Wry Catcher

California Girl said:


> It's a man thing. Y'all show very little respect to women generally. Left or right... you're all the same.



Bull shit, you're very bitter.  Your personal experience aside, not all men are pigs.


----------



## Stephanie

Cal said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ed Schultz To Take Unpaid Leave From MSNBC Following Laura Ingraham 'Slut' Comment
> 
> Glad to see action taken. Something FOX _didn't_ do when Glenn Beck called a U.S. Senator a "high-class prostitute".
> 
> Shows the difference in the two networks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, because SLUT is comparable to prostitute...good gawd, keep friggen digging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pros·ti·tute&#8194; &#8194;/&#712;pr&#594;st&#618;&#716;tut, -&#716;tyut/  Show Spelled
> [pros-ti-toot, -tyoot]  Show IPA
> noun, verb, -tut·ed, -tut·ing.
> &#8211;noun
> 1. a woman who engages in sexual intercourse for money; whore; harlot.
> 
> slut&#8194; &#8194;/sl&#652;t/  Show Spelled
> [sluht]  Show IPA
> 
> &#8211;noun
> 1. a dirty, slovenly woman.
> 2. an immoral or dissolute woman; *prostitute. *
> 
> Slut | Define Slut at Dictionary.com
> 
> Jesuschrist, Stephanie..
Click to expand...

oK then, I take back calling you a prostitute,  I find you a slut for derailing this thread ABOUT ED SCHULTZ and bringing Fox news and Glen Beck into it, ya just couldn't help yourself though, could you.Your hardon for FOX NEWS and Glen Beck is DULY NOTED.....


----------



## Provocateur

Cal said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schultz has been suspended for a week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There seems to be a lot of that at that station.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeaah.. unlike FOX - where you can get away with every innapropriate comment in the book about a Obama.
> 
> Good to see a network that has some discipline! .
Click to expand...


Sorry that facts are not your friend.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Warrior102 said:


> I never thought much of Ed. He's not too bright.
> 
> His comments towards Laura are totally inappropriate.
> 
> She's brilliant, successful, a cancer survivor - and I have met her - a wonderful woman.




Technically speaking though, surviving cancer and being a slut are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## NYcarbineer

He should have called her a 'tart' which is essentially British for 'slut', but sounds SO much nicer.


----------



## Ravi

He's been suspended. Good for MSNBC. They should fire him, IMO.

There is no reason to be such an asshole and get paid for it.


----------



## Political Junky

Ed just apologized and is taking a break for an undisclosed period.


----------



## del

NYcarbineer said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought much of Ed. He's not too bright.
> 
> His comments towards Laura are totally inappropriate.
> 
> She's brilliant, successful, a cancer survivor - and I have met her - a wonderful woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technically speaking though, surviving cancer and being a slut are not mutually exclusive.
Click to expand...


neither are being able to type and having nothing intelligent to say as you've proven eloquently, albeit inadvertently.


----------



## Trajan

geauxtohell said:


> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has gone to far. What a horrible thing to say to a woman who has suffered from breast cancer. From Bill Mayer calling Sarah Palin a 'C*nt' to now this. MSNBC's Ed Shultz was way out of line for calling Ingraham a 'Right-Wing Slut' and he should be fired for doing it. It is unprofessional and is a disgrace to journalism. It is unethical to call a woman who is a professional at her job such a thing. Ingraham is a working mother who has moral values and is a inspiration to women who want to aspire to be in journalism and law since she is a lawyer and a former Supreme Court Law Clerk. Ed Shultz has overstepped his boundries and his show should be boycotted. This is what he said yesterday:
> 
> 
> From yesterday's syndicated radio program:
> 
> ED SCHULTZ (02:52): And what do the Republicans thinking about? They're not thinking about their next-door neighbor. They're just thinking about how much this is going to cost. President Obama is going to be visiting Joplin, Mo., on Sunday but you know what they're talking about, like this right-wing slut, what's her name?, Laura Ingraham? Yeah, she's a talk slut. You see, she was, back in the day, praising President Reagan when he was drinking a beer overseas. But now that Obama's doing it, they're working him over. (end)
> 
> 
> Or Listen to his hatred when he says it.
> 
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Libtalker Ed Schultz: Laura Ingraham's 'A Slut'&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was in poor taste.
> 
> *Also in poor taste:  Ingraham's part in outing homosexual students when she was at Dartmouth*.
Click to expand...


I didn't know that, thx.

edit- does she qualify for redemption?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Yeah that's not appropriate but whatever, its MSNBC after all.


----------



## rdean

Stephanie said:


> The leftwing talking heads today is nothing but a bunch of hateful classless people. Now you know why their RATINGS are always in the shitter.. it's stinks to listen to them..Shcultz just wishes he had the rating of Laura Ingram.



A woman who says, "Shitter".  How "classy".


----------



## Cal

Ed's apology:
msnbc.com Video Player

He even called Laura and apologized.. A real class act. Nothing forgives what he said, but at least he's making a real attempt.


----------



## hjmick

Kudos to Schultz for that apology.

I still don't like the guy, but much respect for that apology.


----------



## Avatar4321

Apologies don't mean much when they are forced. He wouldnt have done it if there wasnt an uproar.

I'd rather see something geniune.


----------



## hjmick

Avatar4321 said:


> Apologies don't mean much when they are forced. He wouldnt have done it if there wasnt an uproar.
> 
> I'd rather see something geniune.



Perhaps, but this is better than  nothing...


----------



## Political Junky

Has Limbaugh ever apologized?


----------



## Two Thumbs

Cal said:


> Ed's apology:
> msnbc.com Video Player
> 
> He even called Laura and apologized.. A real class act. Nothing forgives what he said, but at least he's making a real attempt.



Sorry he got caught being honest.

If saying horrid things about other people meant anything to the left they would have dumped Ed immediately, after they made a him a pin cushion of jibs.

he still has his job and will face no consequences of his actions.

But there is some hope for some justice.  I'm sure Laura's husband will stomp a mud hole in Ed should they ever meet.


----------



## Political Junky

rdean said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The leftwing talking heads today is nothing but a bunch of hateful classless people. Now you know why their RATINGS are always in the shitter.. it's stinks to listen to them..Shcultz just wishes he had the rating of Laura Ingram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A woman who says, "Shitter".  How "classy".
Click to expand...

Indeed


----------



## Avatar4321

Political Junky said:


> Has Limbaugh ever apologized?



Im sure he will when he's wrong.


----------



## rdean

Avatar4321 said:


> Apologies don't mean much when they are forced. He wouldnt have done it if there wasnt an uproar.
> 
> I'd rather see something geniune.



Maybe that's why Bill O'Reilly refused to apologize to the family of 11 year old Shawn Hornbeck after he was raped and threatened with death.  They pleaded with Bill to stop saying those "dreadful" things on air.  Bill said the kid probably "liked it" and worse.  After the parents pleaded, he said simply, "I'm not going to talk about it anymore".  Then in later interviews, pretended he had been "sympathetic" all along.  Nothing bad, just a right wing hero and role model rewriting history. 

Of course, he called the young woman who worked for him an "extortionist" until she played a taped message from him.  They settled "out of court" and he said he would never talk about THAT either.  Guess all that money meant he didn't have to apologize.  Makes sense, in a right wing kind of way.


----------



## EdSchultzIsFat

My next political parody video is going to be called "The Fat Ed Show" I have quite a few on my you-tube channel. In this next series, I will dress up in a fat suit,mask,and with a similar red/orange/yellow set(like he used to have),,,I hope to make at least 10 different short episodes of it(like 2 minute segments),,,,the first one is gonna be called "The Fat Ed Show" WHITE PEOPLE ARE STUPID !!!!!,,in another segment,,he will bitch about his boyfriend chris matthews who has stopped wanking off to Obama because his approval rating dropped to 35%.


----------



## Avatar4321

rdean said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies don't mean much when they are forced. He wouldnt have done it if there wasnt an uproar.
> 
> I'd rather see something geniune.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that's why Bill O'Reilly refused to apologize to the family of 11 year old Shawn Hornbeck after he was raped and threatened with death.  They pleaded with Bill to stop saying those "dreadful" things on air.  Bill said the kid probably "liked it" and worse.  After the parents pleaded, he said simply, "I'm not going to talk about it anymore".  Then in later interviews, pretended he had been "sympathetic" all along.  Nothing bad, just a right wing hero and role model rewriting history.
> 
> Of course, he called the young woman who worked for him an "extortionist" until she played a taped message from him.  They settled "out of court" and he said he would never talk about THAT either.  Guess all that money meant he didn't have to apologize.  Makes sense, in a right wing kind of way.
Click to expand...


You think I really care about OReilly? He can apologize for things he does wrong when He does them. And if he isn't sorry I wouldn't want some phoney apologize. When it's geniune, then let him do it.

You really aren't one to talk. You never apologize for anything you are wrong and a jerk about. Which is quite a lot of things.


----------



## rdean

Avatar4321 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies don't mean much when they are forced. He wouldnt have done it if there wasnt an uproar.
> 
> I'd rather see something geniune.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that's why Bill O'Reilly refused to apologize to the family of 11 year old Shawn Hornbeck after he was raped and threatened with death.  They pleaded with Bill to stop saying those "dreadful" things on air.  Bill said the kid probably "liked it" and worse.  After the parents pleaded, he said simply, "I'm not going to talk about it anymore".  Then in later interviews, pretended he had been "sympathetic" all along.  Nothing bad, just a right wing hero and role model rewriting history.
> 
> Of course, he called the young woman who worked for him an "extortionist" until she played a taped message from him.  They settled "out of court" and he said he would never talk about THAT either.  Guess all that money meant he didn't have to apologize.  Makes sense, in a right wing kind of way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think I really care about OReilly? He can apologize for things he does wrong when He does them. And if he isn't sorry I wouldn't want some phoney apologize. When it's geniune, then let him do it.
> 
> You really aren't one to talk. You never apologize for anything you are wrong and a jerk about. Which is quite a lot of things.
Click to expand...


True, I've been accused of being wrong, but when I ask about what, the only answer seems to be "stuff".


----------



## Two Thumbs

Political Junky said:


> Has Limbaugh ever apologized?



has he ever called someone a slut?


----------



## rdean

Two Thumbs said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has Limbaugh ever apologized?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has he ever called someone a slut?
Click to expand...


No, in fact, he called our President a cute and sweet name, "Barrack the Magic Negro".


----------



## Avatar4321

rdean said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has Limbaugh ever apologized?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has he ever called someone a slut?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, in fact, he called our President a cute and sweet name, "Barrack the Magic Negro".
Click to expand...


That was the LA times. He was quoting them you.

You going to apologize for lying about Rush?


----------



## Zander

Text of Ed Schultz's apology:


> "On my radio show yesterday, I used vile and inappropriate language when talking about talk show host Laura Ingraham. I am deeply sorry, and I apologize. It was wrong, uncalled for and I recognize the severity of what I said. I apologize to you, Laura and ask for your forgiveness. It doesn't matter what the circumstances were. It doesn't matter that it was on radio and I was ad libbing. none of that matters. none of that matters. What matters is what I said was terribly vile and not of the standards that I or any other person should adhere to. I want all of you to know tonight that I did call Laura Ingraham today and did not make contact with her and I will apologize to her as i did in the message that I left her today. I also met with management here at MSNBC, and understanding the severity of the situation and what I said on the radio and how it reflected terribly on this company, I have offered to take myself off the air for an indefinite period of time with no pay. I want to apologize to Laura Ingraham. I want to apologize to my family, my wife. I have embarrassed my family. I have embarrassed this company. And I have been in this business since 1978, and I have made a lot of mistakes. This is the lowest of low for me. I stand before you tonight in front of this camera in this studio in an environment that I absolutely love. I love working here. I love communicating with all of you on the radio and the communication that I have with you when i go out and do town hall meetings and meet the people that actually watch. I std before you tonight to take full responsibility for what I said and how I said it, and I am deeply sorry," Schultz said on his MSNBC show this evening.


He's a disgusting, vile person, but at least he owns it.


----------



## Two Thumbs

rdean said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has Limbaugh ever apologized?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has he ever called someone a slut?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, in fact, he called our President a cute and sweet name, "Barrack the Magic Negro".
Click to expand...


Obama is a negro

Ne·gro&#8194; &#8194;
[nee-groh]  Show IPA
noun, plural -groes, adjective
noun
1.
Anthropology . a member of the peoples traditionally classified as the Negro race, especially those who originate in sub-Saharan Africa: no longer in technical use.
adjective
2.
of, pertaining to, or characteristic of one of the traditional racial divisions of humankind, generally marked by brown to black skin pigmentation, dark eyes, and woolly or crisp hair and including especially the indigenous peoples of Africa south of the Sahara.
3.
being a member of the black peoples of humankind, especially those who originate in sub-Saharan Africa.


And if you recall, The Rollingstone put him on the cover with a golden halo around him.


----------



## RouxUken

Two Thumbs said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> has he ever called someone a slut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, in fact, he called our President a cute and sweet name, "Barrack the Magic Negro".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama is a negro
> 
> Ne·gro&#8194; &#8194;
> [nee-groh]  Show IPA
> noun, plural -groes, adjective
> &#8211;noun
> 1.
> Anthropology . a member of the peoples traditionally classified as the Negro race, especially those who originate in sub-Saharan Africa: no longer in technical use.
> &#8211;adjective
> 2.
> of, pertaining to, or characteristic of one of the traditional racial divisions of humankind, generally marked by brown to black skin pigmentation, dark eyes, and woolly or crisp hair and including especially the indigenous peoples of Africa south of the Sahara.
> 3.
> being a member of the black peoples of humankind, especially those who originate in sub-Saharan Africa.
> 
> 
> And if you recall, The Rollingstone put him on the cover with a golden halo around him.
Click to expand...


But he was saying it in such a way that it was meant to have a negative connotation. Do you walk around and call people by their races? Even if there was no foul intention behind it, it's just not something you do. You would come off as extremely racist if you did.

IE "Excuse me Mexican, but . . . "


----------



## edthecynic

USArmyRetired said:


> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you blindly stumbled into this, but you are actually correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeaaaah.. verrrrry correct:
> 
> [youtube]udA-j4J2vIo[/youtube]​
> What a piece of shit.
> 
> BTW - The "slut" comment was wayyyy out of line. What he was saying was spot-on, but stooping to the level of Limbaugh, Beck, and the like.. was wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has Beck or Linbaugh called a woman personality a slut or c*nt on the air?
Click to expand...

Yeah, it is OK to call a woman a Nazi like your MessiahRushie does!!
If only Shultz had called her a Nazi then everything would be CON$ervatively Correct.


----------



## Sallow

Two Thumbs said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> has he ever called someone a slut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, in fact, he called our President a cute and sweet name, "Barrack the Magic Negro".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama is a negro
> 
> Ne·gro&#8194; &#8194;
> [nee-groh]  Show IPA
> noun, plural -groes, adjective
> noun
> 1.
> Anthropology . a member of the peoples traditionally classified as the Negro race, especially those who originate in sub-Saharan Africa: no longer in technical use.
> adjective
> 2.
> of, pertaining to, or characteristic of one of the traditional racial divisions of humankind, generally marked by brown to black skin pigmentation, dark eyes, and woolly or crisp hair and including especially the indigenous peoples of Africa south of the Sahara.
> 3.
> being a member of the black peoples of humankind, especially those who originate in sub-Saharan Africa.
> 
> 
> And if you recall, The Rollingstone put him on the cover with a golden halo around him.
Click to expand...


But is he magic?

Eh?

Got you on that.


----------



## edthecynic

Political Junky said:


> Has Limbaugh ever apologized?


January 16, 2009
RUSH:   I don't apologize ever.

July 27,2009
RUSH:  Gods don't apologize.


----------



## edthecynic

Avatar4321 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> has he ever called someone a slut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, in fact, he called our President a cute and sweet name, "Barrack the Magic Negro".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was the LA times. He was quoting them you.
> 
> You going to apologize for lying about Rush?
Click to expand...

CON$ can RATIONALIZE anything.

May 2, 2007
RUSH:  * I am not holding Obama up as an object of abuse. 
*
October 9, 2008
RUSH: * I call Obama a squirrel. What's a squirrel? Nothing but a rat with better PR.*

October 15, 2008
RUSH:     *What sharply personal attacks?*  All they are is people telling the truth about* the little squirrel.  What personal attacks?*  "Well, see, Rush, there you go,* that's a personal attack right there."  No, no, no, no.  Not a personal attack *


----------



## edthecynic

Avatar4321 said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has Limbaugh ever apologized?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure he will when he's wrong.
Click to expand...

January 16, 2009
RUSH:   I don't apologize ever.  It helps that I'm never wrong. 

What is madness? To have erroneous perceptions and to reason correctly from them.
- Voltaire

 I'm right even when I think I'm wrong.
- Rush Limbaugh


----------



## KissMy

News Busted


> ED SCHULTZ, HOST: "I tell you what, if I lived in Massachusetts, I'd try to vote ten times. I don't know if they'd let me or not, but I'd try to. Yeah, that's right, I'd cheat to keep these bastards out. I would. Cause that's exactly what they are."
> 
> Interesting that this occurred the same day MSNBC's Chris Matthews said he was concerned there weren't any left-leaning votes for Democrats to buy in Massachusetts Tuesday.
> 
> The good folks at General Electric and NBC must be thrilled to know that two of their on-air personalities are so biased in their political views that they publicly advocate cheating for their Party to be victorious.



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULMdDA37Zq4&feature=player_embedded"]Ed Can't Understand Why He Has No Listeners![/ame]

New York Post


> Ed Schultz had a meltdown, shouting at staff, "I'm going to torch this fucking place."
> 
> The hot-tempered anchor of "The Ed Show" lost it during a phone call in the packed studio and slammed down the phone before exploding.
> 
> As astonished MSNBC staff members fell silent, Schultz glared around the room and yelled, "fuckers!"
> 
> A witness told us, "Ed was furious the network was running election-night promos and he wasn't in them. He'd been arguing on the phone with marketing, then he slammed down the phone and exploded.
> 
> Fuming Schultz was immediately dragged in for a meeting with NBC News President Steve Capus and MSNBC President Phil Griffin following his Aug. 12 meltdown.
> 
> Our source added, "Schultz was told: 'If you do that again, you are fired.' He broke down crying."
> 
> A second MSNBC source said, "Ed never gets any attention and love, and he finally snapped."


----------



## ogibillm

Warrior102 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ingraham is a catty bitch. I don't know if she sleeps around and frankly i don't care.
> 
> the woman is horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty low-class comment.
> I have personally met Laura and she's incredible.
> What she's been through personally and physically.
> 
> Why not grow up and show some respect for the woman, vs. some asshole named Schultz, who is seriously a dumb, unsuccessful POS?
> 
> Think about it.
Click to expand...


i've listened to her show. even for talk radio hosts she's bad in her backhanded comments and general cattyness.

frankly i'm still looking for her redeeming qualities. i've yet to find one.


----------



## California Girl

ogibillm said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ingraham is a catty bitch. I don't know if she sleeps around and frankly i don't care.
> 
> the woman is horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty low-class comment.
> I have personally met Laura and she's incredible.
> What she's been through personally and physically.
> 
> Why not grow up and show some respect for the woman, vs. some asshole named Schultz, who is seriously a dumb, unsuccessful POS?
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i've listened to her show. even for talk radio hosts she's bad in her backhanded comments and general cattyness.
> 
> frankly i'm still looking for her redeeming qualities. i've yet to find one.
Click to expand...


So, are you saying it was ok for him to call her a right wing slut, because you don't like her?


----------



## WillowTree

California Girl said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty low-class comment.
> I have personally met Laura and she's incredible.
> What she's been through personally and physically.
> 
> Why not grow up and show some respect for the woman, vs. some asshole named Schultz, who is seriously a dumb, unsuccessful POS?
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've listened to her show. even for talk radio hosts she's bad in her backhanded comments and general cattyness.
> 
> frankly i'm still looking for her redeeming qualities. i've yet to find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, are you saying it was ok for him to call her a right wing slut, because you don't like her?
Click to expand...


*snicker*


----------



## ogibillm

California Girl said:


> So, are you saying it was ok for him to call her a right wing slut, because you don't like her?



not at all. the comment was over the line.

however, listening to laura's show and constantly hearing criticism of what people wear, or what they eat, or whatever bizarre hypothetical straw man laura wants to set up to attack people - mainly the obamas - with, well frankly i'm reminded of a high school girl that talks behind everyone's back.

she's a catty bitch and could be the poster child for what's wrong with political discourse in the country - right along with ed schultz.


----------



## WillowTree

ogibillm said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you saying it was ok for him to call her a right wing slut, because you don't like her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not at all. the comment was over the line.
> 
> however, listening to laura's show and constantly *hearing criticism of what people wear, or what they eat, or whatever bizarre hypothetical straw man laura wants to set up to attack people - mainly the obamas *- with, well frankly i'm reminded of a high school girl that talks behind everyone's back.
> 
> she's a catty bitch and could be the poster child for what's wrong with political discourse in the country - right along with ed schultz.
Click to expand...


please post some examples of what you describe.


----------



## daveman

Nosmo King said:


> Schultz should attend one of Rush Limbaugh's Sensitivity Training seminars.  I hear that Michael J. Fox is going to be a guest lecturer.  Rush couldn't get one of the info-babes or anchorettes due to previous engagements.
> 
> Yes, if Schultz could only be the gentleman Rush is, he could go far.



So Rush's sexism excuses Schultz'?

Really?  Is that what you're going with?


----------



## California Girl

ogibillm said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you saying it was ok for him to call her a right wing slut, because you don't like her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not at all. the comment was over the line.
> 
> however, listening to laura's show and constantly hearing criticism of what people wear, or what they eat, or whatever bizarre hypothetical straw man laura wants to set up to attack people - mainly the obamas - with, well frankly i'm reminded of a high school girl that talks behind everyone's back.
> 
> she's a catty bitch and could be the poster child for what's wrong with political discourse in the country - right along with ed schultz.
Click to expand...


There is no 'however'. Either what he said was wrong or it was not. Using 'however' is justifying what he said. There is nothing acceptable about calling a woman a 'slut' for any reason. You see that right? What you personally feel about Laura is of no consequence.... I don't care for Michelle Obama but I'd be all over some right wing asshole who called her a 'slut'... just like I have when right wingers have called her 'fat' or made other personal remarks about her. I don't justify it by using 'howevers'.


----------



## ogibillm

California Girl said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you saying it was ok for him to call her a right wing slut, because you don't like her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not at all. the comment was over the line.
> 
> however, listening to laura's show and constantly hearing criticism of what people wear, or what they eat, or whatever bizarre hypothetical straw man laura wants to set up to attack people - mainly the obamas - with, well frankly i'm reminded of a high school girl that talks behind everyone's back.
> 
> she's a catty bitch and could be the poster child for what's wrong with political discourse in the country - right along with ed schultz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no 'however'. Either what he said was wrong or it was not. Using 'however' is justifying what he said. There is nothing acceptable about calling a woman a 'slut' for any reason. You see that right? What you personally feel about Laura is of no consequence.... I don't care for Michelle Obama but I'd be all over some right wing asshole who called her a 'slut'... just like I have when right wingers have called her 'fat' or made other personal remarks about her. I don't justify it by using 'howevers'.
Click to expand...


i don't know how to make it clear to you that i don't think ed's comments were appropriate.

other than flat out stating it, which i did.


----------



## California Girl

ogibillm said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> not at all. the comment was over the line.
> 
> however, listening to laura's show and constantly hearing criticism of what people wear, or what they eat, or whatever bizarre hypothetical straw man laura wants to set up to attack people - mainly the obamas - with, well frankly i'm reminded of a high school girl that talks behind everyone's back.
> 
> she's a catty bitch and could be the poster child for what's wrong with political discourse in the country - right along with ed schultz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no 'however'. Either what he said was wrong or it was not. Using 'however' is justifying what he said. There is nothing acceptable about calling a woman a 'slut' for any reason. You see that right? What you personally feel about Laura is of no consequence.... I don't care for Michelle Obama but I'd be all over some right wing asshole who called her a 'slut'... just like I have when right wingers have called her 'fat' or made other personal remarks about her. I don't justify it by using 'howevers'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i don't know how to make it clear to you that i don't think ed's comments were appropriate.
> 
> other than flat out stating it, which i did.
Click to expand...


You said that.... and then added 'however...' and that 'however' basically is justifying the comment. You either find the remark acceptable or you do not... there is no 'however'.


----------



## Cal

Avatar4321 said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has Limbaugh ever apologized?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure he will when he's wrong.
Click to expand...


Echoing Beck, Limbaugh claims Landrieu "may be the most expensive prostitute in the history of prostitution" | Media Matters for America

Like then?.. He didn't.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Sallow said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, in fact, he called our President a cute and sweet name, "Barrack the Magic Negro".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is a negro
> 
> Ne·gro&#8194; &#8194;
> [nee-groh]  Show IPA
> noun, plural -groes, adjective
> noun
> 1.
> Anthropology . a member of the peoples traditionally classified as the Negro race, especially those who originate in sub-Saharan Africa: no longer in technical use.
> adjective
> 2.
> of, pertaining to, or characteristic of one of the traditional racial divisions of humankind, generally marked by brown to black skin pigmentation, dark eyes, and woolly or crisp hair and including especially the indigenous peoples of Africa south of the Sahara.
> 3.
> being a member of the black peoples of humankind, especially those who originate in sub-Saharan Africa.
> 
> 
> And if you recall, The Rollingstone put him on the cover with a golden halo around him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But is he magic?
> 
> Eh?
> 
> Got you on that.
Click to expand...


The Rolling Stone [mag] certainly thinks so.
And everytime there's a crisis, he pulls a disapearing act. 

[I know, I know, the trips were all planned.  I'm sure it's just 2+ years of one coincedence after another. ]


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Nice job Ed Schultz. On his nightly MSNBC Show,Schultz let loose and called syndicated Radio Host Laura Ingraham a "Slut." How sad & pathetic is that? This is what our American Media has become. Talk about the Dumbing-Down of a Nation? Schultz's tirade was over nothing more than him being a Democrat and Ingraham being a Republican. How can someone have that much petty hate inside them? And the worst thing about this is that some actually laughed about it and celebrated Schultz's insult. This is definitely a new low for American Media. Having a differing political viewpoint makes one a "Slut?" The only real question left now is...How much lower can our Politicians & Media sink?


----------



## BlindBoo

I caught his apology yesterday flipping through the channels.  I didn't catch all of it.  I was wondering what the fuck he did!  Oh my, he called someone a bad name!  The horror!

At least he didn't get all teary eyed and sobbing.......

Who gives two shits what Ed, Rush, Sean or Glenn have to say.  Their all pretty one sided.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Calling someone a "Slut" just for having differing political views is just plain sad. What happened to our American Media? Can it get any worse?


----------



## Avatar4321

LibocalypseNow said:


> Calling someone a "Slut" just for having differing political views is just plain sad. What happened to our American Media? Can it get any worse?



nooooooooooooooo you _NEVER_ ask that question! Because when you do, it's going to happen. 

It's like when the bad guys brag about no one being able to kill them. You know they are dead like two seconds later.


----------



## Mr Objective

I think he had her confused with another slutty right wing psycho talker or two... Palin and Coulter.


----------



## Trajan

I listened to Ingraham today, she accepted Eds apology with no ambiguity, she wasn't to put off by it, she was more disappointed than upset, she expects that this kind of thing will happen and obviously does.


----------



## Mr Objective

LibocalypseNow said:


> Calling someone a "Slut" just for having differing political views is just plain sad. What happened to our American Media? Can it get any worse?



He's telling the truth but your hero Rush Limbaugh called the Obama girls fat which is a lie and he called Chelsea Clinton when she was 13 the Whitehouse dog. Chelsea at age 13 wasn't Rush's type. He prefers prepubescent girls from the Dominican Republic If that fat stinking tub of goo ever disrespected my daughters I would grab his blubber throat and crush his windpipe. 

Just to shut you up and the rest of the righties let's see which party has the most convicted pedophiles. Let's go name for name. 

Ed Shultz used to be a Conservative and by standards 30 years ago he still would be.


----------



## Meister

It's about time we got another left wing wacko to join the board.


----------



## Jack Fate

Mr Objective said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling someone a "Slut" just for having differing political views is just plain sad. What happened to our American Media? Can it get any worse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's telling the truth but your hero Rush Limbaugh called the Obama girls fat which is a lie and he called Chelsea Clinton when she was 13 the Whitehouse dog. Chelsea at age 13 wasn't Rush's type. He prefers prepubescent girls from the Dominican Republic If that fat stinking tub of goo ever disrespected my daughters I would grab his blubber throat and crush his windpipe.
> 
> Just to shut you up and the rest of the righties let's see which party has the most convicted pedophiles. Let's go name for name.
> 
> Ed Shultz used to be a Conservative and by standards 30 years ago he still would be.
Click to expand...


Hey, Mr. Objective.  Instead of trying to find out which political party is the lesser mysoginistic, how about we all just agree that Ed Schultz is a piece of shit.  Okay?


----------



## Cal

Jack Fate said:


> Mr Objective said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling someone a "Slut" just for having differing political views is just plain sad. What happened to our American Media? Can it get any worse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's telling the truth but your hero Rush Limbaugh called the Obama girls fat which is a lie and he called Chelsea Clinton when she was 13 the Whitehouse dog. Chelsea at age 13 wasn't Rush's type. He prefers prepubescent girls from the Dominican Republic If that fat stinking tub of goo ever disrespected my daughters I would grab his blubber throat and crush his windpipe.
> 
> Just to shut you up and the rest of the righties let's see which party has the most convicted pedophiles. Let's go name for name.
> 
> Ed Shultz used to be a Conservative and by standards 30 years ago he still would be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, Mr. Objective.  Instead of trying to find out which political party is the lesser mysoginistic, how about we all just agree that Ed Schultz is a piece of shit.  Okay?
Click to expand...


At least that "piece of shit" apologizes when he's wrong..

Still yet to see one apology from Beck, Limbaugh for their tirades against Chelsea Clinton, the Obama girls, and their use of the term "prostitute" to describe a U.S. Senator..

We did, however.. See one from Boortz when he called someone from the opposite side a "ghetto slut":

Boortz: Rep. McKinney "looks like a ghetto slut" | Media Matters for America

.. Good on him and Ed Schultz. Now let's see the other right-wingers stop their constant attack on Liberal women.. .


----------



## Intense

Mr Objective said:


> I think he had her confused with another slutty right wing psycho talker or two... Palin and Coulter.



Pretty nonobjective of you, Mr.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Trajan said:


> I listened to Ingraham today, she accepted Eds apology with no ambiguity, she wasn't to put off by it, she was more disappointed than upset, she expects that this kind of thing will happen and obviously does.



That's because personal insults are an integral part of her own schtick.


----------



## Intense

Or......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1loyjm4SOa0]YouTube - &#x202a;Life Of Brian - Ending&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## NYcarbineer

WillowTree said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you saying it was ok for him to call her a right wing slut, because you don't like her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not at all. the comment was over the line.
> 
> however, listening to laura's show and constantly *hearing criticism of what people wear, or what they eat, or whatever bizarre hypothetical straw man laura wants to set up to attack people - mainly the obamas *- with, well frankly i'm reminded of a high school girl that talks behind everyone's back.
> 
> she's a catty bitch and could be the poster child for what's wrong with political discourse in the country - right along with ed schultz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> please post some examples of what you describe.
Click to expand...


Claws Out - Fox News Video - FoxNews.com

Ingraham making fun of Meghan McCain's accent and weight.  Textbook catty-tude.


----------



## WillowTree

Meister said:


> It's about time we got another left wing wacko to join the board.



Thanks Meister.


----------



## daveman

Trajan said:


> I listened to Ingraham today, she accepted Eds apology with no ambiguity, she wasn't to put off by it, she was more disappointed than upset, she expects that this kind of thing will happen and obviously does.



Then she's a far better person than he is.


----------



## Sheldon

Intense said:


> Or......
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Life Of Brian - Ending&#x202c;&rlm;



Love that movie. This part makes me think of the UN. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YawagQ6lLrA]YouTube - &#x202a;Life Of Brian PFJ meeting to take action&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## daveman

Mr Objective said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling someone a "Slut" just for having differing political views is just plain sad. What happened to our American Media? Can it get any worse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's telling the truth but your hero Rush Limbaugh called the Obama girls fat which is a lie and he called Chelsea Clinton when she was 13 the Whitehouse dog. Chelsea at age 13 wasn't Rush's type. He prefers prepubescent girls from the Dominican Republic If that fat stinking tub of goo ever disrespected my daughters I would grab his blubber throat and crush his windpipe.
> 
> Just to shut you up and the rest of the righties let's see which party has the most convicted pedophiles. Let's go name for name.
> 
> Ed Shultz used to be a Conservative and by standards 30 years ago he still would be.
Click to expand...


----------



## Trajan

Meister said:


> It's about time we got another left wing wacko to join the board.



but hes *Mr*. _Objective!!!_


----------



## Avatar4321

Mr Objective said:


> I think he had her confused with another slutty right wing psycho talker or two... Palin and Coulter.



Amazing, someone actually willing to defend Ed saying what he said. I'm glad to meet one of the 7 people who actually watch him.

Personally, this was rather weak for him. He's usually alot more crude and offensive. But he had the decency to apologize. I'm guessing his wife chewed him out a bit. It's good to have a wife who will do that when you say stupid things. She should do it more often.


----------



## AquaAthena

Soggy in NOLA said:


> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has gone to far. What a horrible thing to say to a woman who has suffered from breast cancer. From Bill Mayer calling Sarah Palin a 'C*nt' to now this. MSNBC's Ed Shultz was way out of line for calling Ingraham a 'Right-Wing Slut' and he should be fired for doing it. It is unprofessional and is a disgrace to journalism. It is unethical to call a woman who is a professional at her job such a thing. Ingraham is a working mother who has moral values and is a inspiration to women who want to aspire to be in journalism and law since she is a lawyer and a former Supreme Court Law Clerk. Ed Shultz has overstepped his boundries and his show should be boycotted. This is what he said yesterday:
> 
> 
> From yesterday's syndicated radio program:
> 
> ED SCHULTZ (02:52): And what do the Republicans thinking about? They're not thinking about their next-door neighbor. They're just thinking about how much this is going to cost. President Obama is going to be visiting Joplin, Mo., on Sunday but you know what they're talking about, like this right-wing slut, what's her name?, Laura Ingraham? Yeah, she's a talk slut. You see, she was, back in the day, praising President Reagan when he was drinking a beer overseas. But now that Obama's doing it, they're working him over. (end)
> 
> 
> Or Listen to his hatred when he says it.
> 
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Libtalker Ed Schultz: Laura Ingraham's 'A Slut'&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You certainly don't expect decorum or civility from the left do you?
Click to expand...


No I don't but it is "sunshine and flowers" compared to what is coming, from the Left. I WILL go on the record and say that I wish all broadcasters of any side could be able _to vent their true feelings,_ without repercussions, so we the people can know who they _really_ are and then determine which networks and commentators we will support. The networks would then thrive or die, based upon a true liberty of freedom of speech. They will "cook their own goose" if you will.


----------



## daveman

Mr Objective said:


> I think he had her confused with another slutty right wing psycho talker or two... Palin and Coulter.



If your objective is to be a dumbass, you've wildly succeeded.


----------



## whitehall

Less than a year after the hysterical left blamed the right wing media for engaging in incindiary speech  that allegedly resulted in the attempted assassination of Congresswoman Gifford we have a situation like this. Why does the left hate Laura Ingraham so much. She is everything the woman's groups said a woman could become. The dirty little secret is that Shultz forgot where he was. This is how the left wing elite talk to each other at cocktail parties. There is a lot of crazy hatred on the left and it percolates to the surface during political campaigns. Not only is Laura Ingraham a successful independent woman but she is also battling breast cancer.


----------



## del

i'm sorry.

i still find myself unable to give a fuck.

thank you


----------



## WillowTree

del said:


> i'm sorry.
> 
> i still find myself unable to give a fuck.
> 
> thank you



Try Harder!


----------



## whitehall

del said:


> i'm sorry.
> 
> i still find myself unable to give a fuck.
> 
> thank you



Here's a thought beak face. I expect you don't give a F about a lot of things. Do us a favor and keep it to yourself.


----------



## M.D. Rawlings

Cal said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schultz should attend one of Rush Limbaugh's Sensitivity Training seminars.  I hear that Michael J. Fox is going to be a guest lecturer.  Rush couldn't get one of the info-babes or anchorettes due to previous engagements.
> 
> Yes, if Schultz could only be the gentleman Rush is, he could go far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you blindly stumbled into this, but you are actually correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeaaaah.. verrrrry correct:
> 
> [youtube]udA-j4J2vIo[/youtube]​
> What a piece of shit.
> 
> BTW - The "slut" comment was wayyyy out of line. What he was saying was spot-on, but stooping to the level of Limbaugh, Beck, and the like.. was wrong.
Click to expand...


Stooping to their level?!  Lefties imagine things never said, never thought, never dreamt.    

Rush is talking about the "tribalism" or the divisiveness of the racial-gender victimization card.  He's not talking about so-called minorities or women in general.  This is why even white leftists feel free to call conservative blacks "Uncle Toms", for example, for what these white elitists hear the latter agreeing to is, not the repudiation of victimization politics, but the denigration of minorities and women.  The black conservative dares to throw off the elitist's paternal racism, for he insists on being a dignified human being before God on his own terms, rather than a "protected" category of thing. 

You see, lefty's mind is forever running along with the currents of the gutter. 

The difference between lefty and the conservative is that the conservative understands the world from lefty's perspective, that is to say, he objectively and accurately understands what lefty believes.  He sees right through him.  But most leftists do not grasp what the conservative is talking about at all.  Lefty just hears racism and sexism where none exits.

Here are some words from another "Uncle Tom" making essentially the same observation as Rush over one-hundred years ago, a great patriot and a great American:

There is a class of colored people who make a business of keeping the troubles, the wrongs, and the hardships of the Negro race before the public. Having learned that they are able to make a living out of their troubles, they have grown into the settled habit of advertising their wrongs&#8212;partly because they want sympathy and partly because it pays. Some of these people do not want the Negro to lose his grievances, because they do not want to lose their jobs. . . .  There is a certain class of race-problem solvers who don't want the patient to get well, because as long as the disease holds out they have not only an easy means of making a living, but also an easy medium through which to make themselves prominent before the public. &#8212;Booker T. Washington​


----------



## edthecynic

Shultz should have pulled an "Ingraham" and said it was "satire" like she rationalized her calling Meghan McCain fat. "Satire" forgives all CON$ervative insults and therefore should forgive all Liberal insults as well, after all, CON$ are always bitching about "double standards."


----------



## oracle

Avatar4321 said:


> Mr Objective said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he had her confused with another slutty right wing psycho talker or two... Palin and Coulter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing, someone actually willing to defend Ed saying what he said. I'm glad to meet one of the 7 people who actually watch him.
> 
> Personally, this was rather weak for him. He's usually alot more crude and offensive. But he had the decency to apologize. I'm guessing his wife chewed him out a bit. It's good to have a wife who will do that when you say stupid things. She should do it more often.
Click to expand...


Yeah, why can't we have more civility on the left wing, like fox does. Oh I know what you liberals will do. Like pulling out glen beck calling the president a racist. That won't work. We already know that he is, because newt gingrich proved that when he said that the only way to understand Obamas philosophy was to look into his kenyan heritage. Because as we all know, the way the mau-mau slaughtered the white colonists is in "his" blood (you can't trust a splibb). And please don't read too much into that "most successful food stamp president" line, or the one where he says" he should get off the basketball court and do his job". And don't try to pull bill o'reilly out of your butt, because clearly george tiller needed killing, so the fact that billy kept pumping up the crowd with things like "he should be killed" or "tiller the baby killer" had no effect. You can't use michelle bachman either, because, as you know, when she suggested that we should "excorcise our 2nd amendment rights on the white house", she was just venting. Nor can you use sharon angle, because when she suggested that conservatives resort to "2nd amendment remedies" to achieve their goals, she had no intentions of inciting right wing tards. And you better not pick on "patriot" palin. Putting those crosshairs on dems and a short time after, one get's shot in the head apples and oranges my friend. don't retreat, reload, just wordplay. The president pals around with terrorists...semantics. The president is a terrorist sympathizer...she kids, she kids the president. Leave rush alone too. His sexist, racist, anti jew comments are just fodder to amuse people who don't take him seriously...it's just for shiggles. There are so many examples of things that are not nearly as offensive as...what did bill, glen, rush, sarah, mike and dick call him...oh yeah "SPECIAL ED" said. And when fox said that Obama was in the white house with rappers drinking 40s, they weren't sliding in racism...NO, no. They were just saying that, he was a drunk. Not even the same thing.


----------



## oracle

whitehall said:


> Less than a year after the hysterical left blamed the right wing media for engaging in incindiary speech  that allegedly resulted in the attempted assassination of Congresswoman Gifford we have a situation like this. Why does the left hate Laura Ingraham so much. She is everything the woman's groups said a woman could become. The dirty little secret is that Shultz forgot where he was. This is how the left wing elite talk to each other at cocktail parties. There is a lot of crazy hatred on the left and it percolates to the surface during political campaigns. Not only is Laura Ingraham a successful independent woman but she is also battling breast cancer.



If that is how racially sexually economically and socially sensitive people talk at cocktail parties talk, one can only imagine how "YOU PEOPLE" talk. (did you like how I slid in some ross perot for old times sake)And who cares about her breast cancer, it has nothing to do with the comment. Now if he caused her breast cancer, then get back to me, Otherwise it should get the same play that testicular cancer gets. Breast cancer...are you a professional idiot, or just a gifted amateur.


----------



## Ame®icano

I'm not surprised much about Ed Schultz comments, left-wingers all do it when they need to raise their ratings. Without things like this who else except kool-aid drinkers would watch them.

My only question is, where is mainstream media coverage on this? Nobody on left really reported on what he said, but there are headlines all over about his apology. Isn't that weird?


----------



## NYcarbineer

USArmyRetired said:


> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you blindly stumbled into this, but you are actually correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeaaaah.. verrrrry correct:
> 
> [youtube]udA-j4J2vIo[/youtube]​
> What a piece of shit.
> 
> BTW - The "slut" comment was wayyyy out of line. What he was saying was spot-on, but stooping to the level of Limbaugh, Beck, and the like.. was wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When has Beck or Linbaugh called a woman personality a slut or c*nt on the air?
Click to expand...


Anyone get this guy an answer yet?


----------



## Dot Com

I miss that Palin fan- USAR


----------



## Stephanie

oh boy how friggen rich

And how many time did we read about it in the lamestream media?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Political Junky said:


> Has Limbaugh ever apologized?



No, but he recently pretended to...


----------



## rightwinger

NYcarbineer said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has Limbaugh ever apologized?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but he recently pretended to...
Click to expand...


Schultz apologized in person and offered a one week unpaid suspension. He also said he would never use that word again

Has Rush?


----------



## NYcarbineer

rightwinger said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has Limbaugh ever apologized?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but he recently pretended to...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Schultz apologized in person and offered a one week unpaid suspension. He also said he would never use that word again
> 
> Has Rush?
Click to expand...


I think it was Donnie Deutsch who aptly pointed out that Rush can't really apologize and promise to change his ways, 

because his ways are his brand.  Being obnoxious is Rush's schtick.  How can HE stop being obnoxious without stopping being Rush?


----------



## Stephanie

NYcarbineer said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, but he recently pretended to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schultz apologized in person and offered a one week unpaid suspension. He also said he would never use that word again
> 
> Has Rush?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it was Donnie Deutsch who aptly pointed out that Rush can't really apologize and promise to change his ways,
> 
> because his ways are his brand.  Being obnoxious is Rush's schtick.  How can HE stop being obnoxious without stopping being Rush?
Click to expand...


well, Schultz apologized and it didn't change him one bit..... he is still an obnoxious jerk. 
so what is your point?


----------



## geauxtohell

geauxtohell said:


> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has gone to far. What a horrible thing to say to a woman who has suffered from breast cancer. From Bill Mayer calling Sarah Palin a 'C*nt' to now this. MSNBC's Ed Shultz was way out of line for calling Ingraham a 'Right-Wing Slut' and he should be fired for doing it. It is unprofessional and is a disgrace to journalism. It is unethical to call a woman who is a professional at her job such a thing. Ingraham is a working mother who has moral values and is a inspiration to women who want to aspire to be in journalism and law since she is a lawyer and a former Supreme Court Law Clerk. Ed Shultz has overstepped his boundries and his show should be boycotted. This is what he said yesterday:
> 
> 
> From yesterday's syndicated radio program:
> 
> ED SCHULTZ (02:52): And what do the Republicans thinking about? They're not thinking about their next-door neighbor. They're just thinking about how much this is going to cost. President Obama is going to be visiting Joplin, Mo., on Sunday but you know what they're talking about, like this right-wing slut, what's her name?, Laura Ingraham? Yeah, she's a talk slut. You see, she was, back in the day, praising President Reagan when he was drinking a beer overseas. But now that Obama's doing it, they're working him over. (end)
> 
> 
> Or Listen to his hatred when he says it.
> 
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Libtalker Ed Schultz: Laura Ingraham's 'A Slut'&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was in poor taste.
> 
> Also in poor taste:  Ingraham's part in outing homosexual students when she was at Dartmouth.
Click to expand...


At least I am consistent.


----------



## Zoom

Soggy in NOLA said:


> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has gone to far. What a horrible thing to say to a woman who has suffered from breast cancer. From Bill Mayer calling Sarah Palin a 'C*nt' to now this. MSNBC's Ed Shultz was way out of line for calling Ingraham a 'Right-Wing Slut' and he should be fired for doing it. It is unprofessional and is a disgrace to journalism. It is unethical to call a woman who is a professional at her job such a thing. Ingraham is a working mother who has moral values and is a inspiration to women who want to aspire to be in journalism and law since she is a lawyer and a former Supreme Court Law Clerk. Ed Shultz has overstepped his boundries and his show should be boycotted. This is what he said yesterday:
> 
> 
> From yesterday's syndicated radio program:
> 
> ED SCHULTZ (02:52): And what do the Republicans thinking about? They're not thinking about their next-door neighbor. They're just thinking about how much this is going to cost. President Obama is going to be visiting Joplin, Mo., on Sunday but you know what they're talking about, like this right-wing slut, what's her name?, Laura Ingraham? Yeah, she's a talk slut. You see, she was, back in the day, praising President Reagan when he was drinking a beer overseas. But now that Obama's doing it, they're working him over. (end)
> 
> 
> Or Listen to his hatred when he says it.
> 
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Libtalker Ed Schultz: Laura Ingraham's 'A Slut'&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You certainly don't expect decorum or civility from the left do you?
Click to expand...


Rush!


----------

